# A Trip to Primark



## charmillie (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all 

I have lived in the Malaga area for just over a year and apart from family and friends in the UK I really miss popping into Primark therefore I am considering hiring a minibus 

if there would be anyone interested in a shopping trip to Primark in Jerez (roughly about 2hrs 30Mins) from Malaga area please email me, I haven't worked out the cost but probably about 30 Euros and I could make several pick ups and drop offs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

charmillie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lived in the Malaga area for just over a year and apart from family and friends in the UK I really miss popping into Primark therefore I am considering hiring a minibus
> 
> if there would be anyone interested in a shopping trip to Primark in Jerez (roughly about 2hrs 30Mins) from Malaga area please email me, I haven't worked out the cost but probably about 30 Euros and I could make several pick ups and drop offs



Although I'm in your area, I'm not sure I miss Primark enough. My OH is in England working a lot and could pick stuff up and I've found shops here in Spain are just as good and as cheap as Primark, Since I've found Iceland in Fuengirola I'm getting my fill of British comforts.

sorry 

Jo xx


----------



## charmillie (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya 

Thanks for your reply. I know it is not everyones preferred shop, But I have been unable to find anything that is reasonable quality that suits my pocket. I have been to a few of the major shopping centres, but they are either designer or tacky, haven't found an in between 

We too shop in Iceland it is a real god send for the things we miss


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

charmillie said:


> Hiya
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I know it is not everyones preferred shop, But I have been unable to find anything that is reasonable quality that suits my pocket. I have been to a few of the major shopping centres, but they are either designer or tacky, haven't found an in between
> 
> We too shop in Iceland it is a real god send for the things we miss



If you manage to locate a Farmfoods or a Pound stretcher, count me in - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunny, sarcasm is the lowest form of wit......


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you not discovered dunnes yet then charmillie, when I lived in Spain (just over four years ago) I found it an absolute godsend particularly at Christmas, any bits that you particularly like could be found in Dunnes unless its changed drastically over the past 4 years. Prices were very good as well x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sunny, sarcasm is the lowest form of wit......


Of course the FULL ORIGINAL QUOTE WAS
"Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence"


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Of course the FULL ORIGINAL QUOTE WAS
> "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence"


Wasn't that good old Oscar?


Doggy


----------

